# Seiko Bracelet Adjustment



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Has anyone tried the Seiko Watch Bracelet Tool Kit? Won't post the link, but spotted one at AG Thomas online under bracelet tools. Ripped from blurb:A multi purpose set of tools for removing and fitting pins, tubes and spring bars.

The answer to every problem with watchstraps and metal bracelets.

Contains:

1 Screwdriver handle with screw chuck

1 blade Ã˜1.2 and 2 blades Ã˜ 2.5mm

1 blade for removing leather watch strap spring bars

3 pin removers Ã˜ 0.45, 0.60 and 0.80 mm

3 pins for tubes Ã˜ 0.45, 0.60 and 0.80 mm

It doesn't strike me as overly dear at Â£32 odd, but I wonder if it's a tad overkill - essentially when my eventual SKX011J turns up (another story entirely..... sadly!) I'm expecting to have to shorten the bracelet, in this case the President model. Would a standard spring bar tool (which unless I'm mistaken seems to have been overlooked in this kit!) do instead?

Your thoughts appreciated as ever chaps.

Howie


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

howie77 said:


> The answer to *every* problem with watchstraps and metal bracelets.


I wouldn't say that the contents of AGT's kit covered 'every problem'. <_<

If you're dealing with Seiko folded link construction bracelets and need to remove stubborn adjustment links ....

As I did recently: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52124&view=findpost&p=548437 .... I'd heartily recommend investing in a pair of these:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Anyway, it finally prompted me to buy a proper pair of A*F Seiko bracelet link removal pliers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine from Cousins UK. :thumbsup:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to *every* problem with watchstraps and metal bracelets.
> ...


cheers, appreciate the advice - your quite correct the President is the folded link type in which case those nifty looking pliers will defo be the ones for the job.

thanks mate, Howie


----------

